# Deluge port missing



## Whattteva (Jul 9, 2022)

I ran `pkg update` about a couple of days ago and realized deluge is now missing and `pkg search deluge` now turns up nothing. Unfortunately, I realized that a bit too late after I went ahead and autoremoved it (D'oh!).

I did some digging around and found that it went missing because `libtorrent-rasterbar` dependency fails to build (I tried building it from /usr/ports too).

Is there any way for me to undo that update call back to the time before the update where deluge still shows up while waiting for the port to be fixed in the meantime?


----------



## tingo (Jul 10, 2022)

Unless you have a backup, the answer is "no". pkg doesn't have rollback capability.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2022)

It's missing because a dependency is marked as broken (net-p2p/py-libtorrent-rasterbar).


----------



## Whattteva (Jul 11, 2022)

SirDice said:


> It's missing because a dependency is marked as broken (net-p2p/py-libtorrent-rasterbar).


That's curious cause I see that qbittorrent builds fine and it also depends on libtorrent-rasterbar. What's the difference between the two?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2022)

net-p2p/libtorrent-rasterbar != net-p2p/py-libtorrent-rasterbar


----------



## Whattteva (Jul 11, 2022)

Oh I see, I missed the py thing in the front. Thanks!


----------



## calvinb (Sep 3, 2022)

I just updated from 13.0 to 13.1, and was wondering why Deluge was faulting on startup now. I guess I'll be waiting for a future ports update soon - or manually downgrade the (py-)libtorrent-rasterbar package


----------

